#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Μονάδα μέτρησης θέρμανσης στον αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό του Παραρτήματος Β των Ν.4178/13 & Ν.4495/17

## Aggelos_K

Καλημέρα σας,στον αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό του πίνακα 4178/13, στη γραμμή 23.01 Κεντρική θέρμανση ζητείται η καταχώρηση του συστήματος θέρμανσης σε kcal (ενέργεια) και όχι σε kcal/h (ισχύς). Είναι σωστό αυτό ή τυπογραφικό λάθος;
Τα χρηματικά ποσά βγαίνουν πολύ μεγάλα, εάν πολλαπλασιάσω την ισχύ του συστήματος με την περίοδο θέρμανσης.
Τι πρέπει να καταχωρήσω;

----------


## Xάρης

Με συντελεστή 0,14 προφανώς είναι λάθος το οποίο υπάρχει από την εποχή της Εγκυκλίου 8/90.
Ισχύ θα βάλεις.

Μπορείς βέβαια να θέσεις ένα ερώτημα εδώ n4495@central.tee.gr και αν θες μας ενημερώνεις για την απάντηση που σου έδωσαν.

----------


## Aggelos_K

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση. Έχω μιλήσει με δύο μηχανικούς του ΤΕΕ για αυτό το θέμα και έχω στείλει και δύο ή τρία μέιλ και απάντηση δεν έχω. Θα ξανά προσπαθήσω όμως και αν λάβω απάντηση θα ενημερώσω την ανάρτηση. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Xάρης

Από το ΤΕΕ ενδέχεται και να μην απαντήσουν ποτέ, όχι τουλάχιστον εγγράφως.

Αν όμως θέσεις επίσημο, λαμβάνοντας δηλαδή αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου, ερώτημα σε οποιαδήποτε ΥΔΟΜ, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να σου απαντήσουν εντός 60 το πολύ ημερών.
Αν δεν σου απαντήσουν, κάνεις αυτός που θεωρείς σωστό και έχεις και το αναπάντητο ερώτημα για όποιον αμφισβητήσει την απόφασή σου.

----------


## Aggelos_K

Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή. Θα την εφαρμόσω.

----------

